# Che adolescenti



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

.... siete stati?


----------



## alberto15 (20 Luglio 2022)

con la testa sulle spalle


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> .... siete stati?


Furba e attenta


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2022)

responsabile, studioso, noioso perfino. Ma ho fatto tutto quello che ho voluto, molto più di mia sorella che era in contestazione perenne con i miei. Lei si lamentava sempre con me che non poteva fare niente ed a me tutto era concesso. Grazie al cazzo, stava sempre lì a litigare...ancora adesso a 50 anni, non lo ha capito


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> responsabile, studioso, noioso perfino. Ma ho fatto tutto quello che ho voluto, molto più di mia sorella che era in contestazione perenne con i miei. Lei si lamentava sempre con me che non poteva fare niente ed a me tutto era concesso. Grazie al cazzo, stava sempre lì a litigare...ancora adesso a 50 anni, non lo ha capito


mia sorella uguale    l'avrò vista mille volte passare dalla ragione al torto solo perchè non sapeva stare zitta... ha quasi 44 anni e non è migliorata, anzi, forse peggiora


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia sorella uguale    l'avrò vista mille volte passare dalla ragione al torto solo perchè non sapeva stare zitta... ha quasi 44 anni e non è migliorata, anzi, forse peggiora


preso atto che l'andazzo in casa era quello (studiare, non fare cazzate, non rompere le palle) io mi sono adeguato e ho condotto adolescenza praticamente ignorato. Lei stava sempre a questionare, contestare, perdendo ovviamente ed era sempre sotto controllo. Infatti, finita la scuola, se n'e' andata per fatti suoi. Io vivevo benissimo, sapevo che potevo chiedere quello che volevo e ottenerlo.
Molto dipende dal carattere comunque; io tendo a non voler rotture di palle in generale, per cui mi faccio i fatti miei e mi adeguo alla situazione contingente...lei tende a voler imporre i suoi princìpi anche quando non serve a nulla


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Io pessima....
Ho fatto tutte le cazzate possibili ed immaginabili..
Ho frequentato bruttissima gente...
I miei sono impazziti con me...

Temevo che i miei figli facessero uguale...al momento sono fin troppo bravi..


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> preso atto che l'andazzo in casa era quello (studiare, non fare cazzate, non rompere le palle) io mi sono adeguato e ho condotto adolescenza praticamente ignorato. Lei stava sempre a questionare, contestare, perdendo ovviamente ed era sempre sotto controllo. Infatti, finita la scuola, se n'e' andata per fatti suoi. Io vivevo benissimo, sapevo che potevo chiedere quello che volevo e ottenerlo.
> Molto dipende dal carattere comunque; io tendo a non voler rotture di palle in generale, per cui mi faccio i fatti miei e mi adeguo alla situazione contingente...lei tende a voler imporre i suoi princìpi anche quando non serve a nulla


io lo stesso, studiavo, mi facevo i fatti miei, non rompevo, se rompevo sapevo quando fermarmi per aspettare il momento giusto e mediamente ottenevo quello che volevo, mia sorella urlava, sbraitava, la faceva lunga e alla fine "perdeva anche il cacio vinto"
c'è da dire che cmq con un gruppo folkloristico della zona le abbiano permesso parecchie gite, poi a 19 anni ha conosciuto il marito e non ha più fatto niente (se non rompere le palle e non ha ancora finito)


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Luglio 2022)

E chi lo è mai stato adolescente.
Troppe cose da fare.


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io lo stesso, studiavo, mi facevo i fatti miei, non rompevo, se rompevo sapevo quando fermarmi per aspettare il momento giusto e mediamente ottenevo quello che volevo, mia sorella urlava, sbraitava, la faceva lunga e alla fine "perdeva anche il cacio vinto"
> c'è da dire che cmq con un gruppo folkloristico della zona le abbiano permesso parecchie gite, poi a 19 anni ha conosciuto il marito e non ha più fatto niente (se non rompere le palle e non ha ancora finito)


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> View attachment 10415


in questo caso "sorelle" più che mogli


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2022)

Fin troppo brava. Mai dato problemi e mai detto bugie (non che ricordi) 
Uno splendido rapporto con mia madre (che dura ancora oggi) che sapeva tutto di me 
Sempre rispettato l’orario di rientro che ho avuto finché sono rimasta in casa


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Ero molto tormentato, ma non ho particolari ricordi.


----------



## Vera (20 Luglio 2022)

Che domande. Splendida, ovvio


----------



## spleen (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> .... siete stati?


Solo allo sbando.
Tipo Piero Mansani... Al quale anche assomigliavo fisicamente.


----------



## patroclo (20 Luglio 2022)

timido, introverso, riflessivo, curioso, sfigato ....


----------



## Vera (20 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Solo allo sbando.
> Tipo Piero Mansani... Al quale anche assomigliavo fisicamente.


Ovosodo


----------



## spleen (20 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Luglio 2022)

Una brava ragazza, anche troppo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Una brava ragazza, anche troppo


Ma tutto bravi???


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> .... siete stati?


Io son profondamente convinta di aver buttato nel cesso la mia adolescenza. 
Rinasco mi faccio di gran canne, mi riempio di tatuaggi e faccio sega a scuola..dandola allegramente via quando capita…


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma tutto bravi???


Io ho sempre fatto il mio comodo fondamentalmente 
Però con la testa
Sapevo che se volevo uscire dovevo andare bene a scuola e rispettare l’orario 
Fatto questo ero sostanzialmente libera Ma non ho mai avuto brutte amicizie, fumato, bevuto o preso Sostanze


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io son profondamente convinta di aver buttato nel cesso la mia adolescenza.
> Rinasco mi faccio di gran canne, mi riempio di tatuaggi e faccio sega a scuola..dandola allegramente via quando capita…


I tatuaggi quando ero una ragazzina io li avevano solo gli ex galeotti
Ho bigiato tante di quelle volte ..che riesco a fare la firma falsa di mia mamma ancora adesso....


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I tatuaggi quando ero una ragazzina io li avevano solo gli ex galeotti
> Ho bigiato tante di quelle volte ..che riesco a fare la firma falsa di mia mamma ancora adesso....


No… io mi alzavo tanto presto la mattina che poi non potevo non andare a scuola  piuttosto stavo a casa a dormire


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I tatuaggi quando ero una ragazzina io li avevano solo gli ex galeotti
> Ho bigiato tante di quelle volte ..che riesco a fare la firma falsa di mia mamma ancora adesso....


io non ne avevo bisogno; se non volevo andare a scuola, bastava dirlo prima e non ci andavo


----------



## spleen (20 Luglio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io son profondamente convinta di aver buttato nel cesso la mia adolescenza.
> Rinasco mi faccio di gran canne, mi riempio di tatuaggi e faccio sega a scuola..dandola allegramente via quando capita…


Non ti credo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No… io mi alzavo tanto presto la mattina che poi non potevo non andare a scuola  piuttosto stavo a casa a dormire


Io la scuola l avevo a 500 metri...
Mi appostavo al cancello senza farmi vedere dai prof e aspettavo il sopraggiungere di qualche amica per convincerla a stare fuori con me...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> io non ne avevo bisogno; se non volevo andare a scuola, bastava dirlo prima e non ci andavo


È quello che faccio io coi miei figli...
Ma era semplicemente più bello stare fuori al parchetto al freddo e al gelo con qualche amica


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È quello che faccio io coi miei figli...
> Ma era semplicemente più bello stare fuori al parchetto al freddo e al gelo con qualche amica


a me infastidiscono le scomodità, non l'avrei mai fatto


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> io non ne avevo bisogno; se non volevo andare a scuola, bastava dirlo prima e non ci andavo


Esattamente


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io la scuola l avevo a 500 metri...
> Mi appostavo al cancello senza farmi vedere dai prof e aspettavo il sopraggiungere di qualche amica per convincerla a stare fuori con me...


No io mi alzavo alle 6.30, avevo il treno alle 7.19, mi facevo 1 km a piedi e poi dovevo anche far chiodo??? Ma stavo a casa   però i miei compagni di classe erano più sfacciati di te, entravano in classe, si mettevano d’accordo e andavano via


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2022)

Io saltavo solo se non avevo voglia di fare un compito in classe, se non avevo studiato, per non abbassare la media o se volevo uscire con qualche ragazza. Ma lo dicevo tranquillamente il giorno prima a i miei


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io saltavo solo se non avevo voglia di fare un compito in classe, se non avevo studiato, per non abbassare la media o se volevo uscire con qualche ragazza. Ma lo dicevo tranquillamente il giorno prima a i miei


Ecco… se avessi detto ai miei che stavo a casa per saltare un compito… colcazzo che mi facevano stare a casa (e poi i voti erano la mia fonte di sostentamento)
Semmai stavo a casa se ero stanca o semplicemente non avevo voglia


----------



## Etta (20 Luglio 2022)

Libertina.


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2022)

E' successo un paio di volte in 5 anni, ma con la media dell'8, non è mai stato un problema...magari era l'ultimo compito prima delle vacanze...


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> .... siete stati?


Repressa. Studiosa, educata, rispettosa ecc ecc ma comunque avevo pochissime concessioni, nonostante mi sentissi ripetere in comnituazione "fate il vostro dovere e vi meriterete qualcosa", il che è già sbagliato di per sè. Con le amiche potevo fare poche cose, mai o quasi mai di sera. E anche di pomeriggio avevo restrizioni. Il motto a casa mia era "prima il DOVERE, poi il DOVERE".


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> E' successo un paio di volte in 5 anni, ma con la media dell'8, non è mai stato un problema...magari era l'ultimo compito prima delle vacanze...


Secchione


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> preso atto che l'andazzo in casa era quello (studiare, non fare cazzate, non rompere le palle) io mi sono adeguato e ho condotto adolescenza praticamente ignorato. Lei stava sempre a questionare, contestare, perdendo ovviamente ed era sempre sotto controllo. Infatti, finita la scuola, se n'e' andata per fatti suoi. Io vivevo benissimo, sapevo che potevo chiedere quello che volevo e ottenerlo.
> Molto dipende dal carattere comunque; io tendo a non voler rotture di palle in generale, per cui mi faccio i fatti miei e mi adeguo alla situazione contingente...lei tende a voler imporre i suoi princìpi anche quando non serve a nulla


Anch'io studiavo, ecc ecc ma non ottenevo. Gite scolastiche niente, non volevano. Al cinema con le amiche? Ci litigavo sistematicamente. Al mare, quando c'era lui, storceva la bocca se andavo di pomeriggio.


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Secchione


mica vero, studiavo forse un'ora al giorno. Memoria fotografica e poi stavo attento a scuola. Inoltre, i prof sapevano che ero sempre preparato, quindi non mi interrogavano quasi mai. Quando intuivo che stava arrivando la mia ora, ripassavo velocemente un paio di giorni e prendevo il mio voto standard (6 in filosofia, 7/8 storia ed italiano, 9 o più nelle materie scientifiche)


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Repressa. Studiosa, educata, rispettosa ecc ecc ma comunque avevo pochissime concessioni, nonostante mi sentissi ripetere in comnituazione "fate il vostro dovere e vi meriterete qualcosa", il che è già sbagliato di per sè. Con le amiche potevo fare poche cose, mai o quasi mai di sera. E anche di pomeriggio avevo restrizioni. Il motto a casa mia era "prima il DOVERE, poi il DOVERE".


I miei mi hanno concesso abbastanza libertà...
Avevo l orario di rientro ma era accettabile...
Il problema era tutto quello che facevo prima di rientrare ..
Ai miei figli mai imposto un orario...l ho già scritto più volte ..
Ma il loro sacrosanto dovere è andare benissimo a scuola ..
Devono studiare...poi possono fare veramente quello che vogliono...
Ho visto troppi figli con orari da carcerato finire nei guai seri...
Non è tanto l orario ma quello che hai in testa ..
Per ora posso reputarmi molto soddisfatta dei miei figli...loro sanno che le cazzate le paghi cara poi...
Ho dato il buon esempio


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Io ero molto vivace...ero sempre a zonzo...ma andavo anche bene a scuola quindi nessuno mi rompeva le scatole portando a casa i risultati che si aspettavano portassi.
Ho bigiato una sola volta e sono stata beccata in pieno da mio babbo...me lo sono trovato accanto fermo al semaforo...io in vespa dietro ad un mio amico...non mi disse niente, aprì solo la portiera della macchina per riportarmi a casa...mia mamma mi fece una testa come un pallone!!!


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei mi hanno concesso abbastanza libertà...
> Avevo l orario di rientro ma era accettabile...
> Il problema era tutto quello che facevo prima di rientrare ..
> Ai miei figli mai imposto un orario...l ho già scritto più volte ..
> ...


Io non volevo fare cazzate. Semplicemente farmi le mie tappe sacrosante e avere quello che mi spettava dopo una mattinata a scuola e tre ore di studio piegata sulla scrivania. Non me ne servivano molte di più, una volta trovato il metodo. 
Quello che facevo quando ero fuori, loro lo sapevano. Mi conoscevano e conoscevano chi usciva con me. Il problema è che tutto quello che è normale per un ragazzo di quell'età loro non lo accettavano. Era più facile vedere un figlio stare tappato in casa, così non dovevano chiedersi dove fosse e se gli succedesse qualcosa. Poi però si domandavano perchè avesse così poche amiche.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ti credo.


Credici.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> mica vero, studiavo forse un'ora al giorno. Memoria fotografica e poi stavo attento a scuola. Inoltre, i prof sapevano che ero sempre preparato, quindi non mi interrogavano quasi mai. Quando intuivo che stava arrivando la mia ora, ripassavo velocemente un paio di giorni e prendevo il mio voto standard (6 in filosofia, 7/8 storia ed italiano, 9 o più nelle materie scientifiche)


il mantra di mia mamma "come fai a prendere 8 che non studi mai?" 


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anch'io studiavo, ecc ecc ma non ottenevo. Gite scolastiche niente, non volevano. Al cinema con le amiche? Ci litigavo sistematicamente. Al mare, quando c'era lui, storceva la bocca se andavo di pomeriggio.


praticamente eri in galera


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

Io ero un persona molto, ma molto diversa. 
Molto timido
Arrossivo per un nulla
Figuriamoci con le ragazze, impossibile approcciarle, anche se ero carino, piacevo.
Magrissimo ....
Una frana con gli studi
Nonostante tutto volevo fare il duro
Non piangevo, non mi lamentavo, non mi confidavo
Introverso nel senso che ero vulcanico fuori, ma tenevo tutte le mie sofferenze dentro
Molto sportivo

Un grande lavoro per la persona che sono oggi


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io ero un persona molto, ma molto diversa.
> Molto timido
> Arrossivo per un nulla
> Figuriamoci con le ragazze, impossibile approcciarle, anche se ero carino, piacevo.
> ...


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io ero un persona molto, ma molto diversa.
> Molto timido
> Arrossivo per un nulla
> Figuriamoci con le ragazze, impossibile approcciarle, anche se ero carino, piacevo.
> ...


I ragazzi che arrossivano erano dolcissimi!!!


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mantra di mia mamma "come fai a prendere 8 che non studi mai?"
> 
> praticamente eri in galera


Potevo uscire, ma non più di tanto e se andavo in centro, ci volevano i mezzi e venti minuti ad andare e venti a tornare. Se mi davano un orario ristretto, va da sè che, con l'occhio sempre sull'orologio, non è che ti diverti tantissimo. Alla fine mi passava la voglia. Stare sempre vicino casa, a un certo momento ti saresti sparata...


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Potevo uscire, ma non più di tanto e se andavo in centro, ci volevano i mezzi e venti minuti ad andare e venti a tornare. Se mi davano un orario ristretto, va da sè che, con l'occhio sempre sull'orologio, non è che ti diverti tantissimo. Alla fine mi passava la voglia. Stare sempre vicino casa, a un certo momento ti saresti sparata...


io avevo il motorino, che andava bene per andare alla stazione, per andare a far commissioni, per uscire di pomeriggio ma non di sera  se mi accompagnava mio babbo la sera potevo uscire (il sabato quando c'era scuola o d'estate),non pensavano minimamente che una volta che mio babbo mi aveva scesa io potessi salire in macchina di qualcuno che poi mi riportava al luogo dell'appuntamento  poi vabbè, quando stavo col mio vicino di casa era tutto più facile


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io avevo il motorino, che andava bene per andare alla stazione, per andare a far commissioni, per uscire di pomeriggio ma non di sera  se mi accompagnava mio babbo la sera potevo uscire (il sabato quando c'era scuola o d'estate),non pensavano minimamente che una volta che mio babbo mi aveva scesa io potessi salire in macchina di qualcuno che poi mi riportava al luogo dell'appuntamento  poi vabbè, quando stavo col mio vicino di casa era tutto più facile


Quando ero ragazza io uscire di sera in inverno era cosa di pochi. Anche le mie amiche relativamente più libere di me avevano restrizioni, in questo senso, erano più quelle che abitavano in centro ad avere questa possibilità, avendo la zona delle vasche sotto casa, vincevano facile.


----------



## Lostris (20 Luglio 2022)

Responsabile per necessità e forse un po' per indole. 
Tranquilla, curiosa, riservata ma abbastanza "ricercata", eccellenza a scuola senza particolare impegno, selettiva, solare, sognatrice ad occhi aperti.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Quando ero ragazza io uscire di sera in inverno era cosa di ppchi. Anche le mie amiche relativamente più libere di me avevano restrizioni, in questo senso, erano più quelle che abitavano in centro ad avere questa possibilità, avendo la zona delle vasche sotto casa, vincevano facile.


d'inverno solo il sabato sera e la domenica pomeriggio, avevo appuntamento con le mie amiche e il mio ragazzo alle 21.20 circa e alle 23.00/23.30 mio babbo tornava a prendermi, qualche volta potevo fare mezzanotte, ma... casi rari... e a niente valevano le mie proposte di farmi riaccompagnare, non ne volevano sapere, la domenica pomeriggio per le 19.00 dovevo essere a casa per cena, l'unica cosa che ero riuscita a scucire, sempre con un buon andamento scolastico, era uscire dopo i compiti tra le 17.00 e le 19.00 che mi trovavo col mio ragazzo, maaaaa tanta guerra....


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> d'inverno solo il sabato sera e la domenica pomeriggio, avevo appuntamento con le mie amiche e il mio ragazzo alle 21.20 circa e alle 23.00/23.30 mio babbo tornava a prendermi, qualche volta potevo fare mezzanotte, ma... casi rari... e a niente valevano le mie proposte di farmi riaccompagnare, non ne volevano sapere, la domenica pomeriggio per le 19.00 dovevo essere a casa per cena, l'unica cosa che ero riuscita a scucire, sempre con un buon andamento scolastico, era uscire dopo i compiti tra le 17.00 e le 19.00 che mi trovavo col mio ragazzo, maaaaa tanta guerra....


Sì, figurati, IL RAGAZZO...   Per il tipo che mi piaceva, con cui non c'era niente, almeno durante il primo anno di frequentazione, perchè eravamo veramente amici, guerre a non finire... noi ci vedevamo ogni giorno sull'autobus per andare e tornare da scuola, perchè quello era il luogo d'incontro anche per scuole diverse, il pomeriggio ci sentivamo al telefono (di casa, ovvio) e mio padre non lo sopportava...


----------



## spleen (20 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Responsabile per necessità e forse un po' per indole.
> Tranquilla, curiosa, riservata ma abbastanza "ricercata", eccellenza a scuola senza particolare impegno, selettiva, solare, sognatrice ad occhi aperti.


Ci avrei giurato.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì, figurati, IL RAGAZZO...   Per il tipo che mi piaceva, con cui non c'era niente, almeno durante il primo anno di frequentazione, perchè eravamo veramente amici, guerre a non finire... noi ci vedevamo ogni giorno sull'autobus per andare e tornare da scuola, perchè quello era il luogo d'incontro anche per scuole diverse, il pomeriggio ci sentivamo al telefono (di casa, ovvio) e mio padre non lo sopportava...


del mio primo ragazzo i miei non sanno nulla  anche perchè avevo 14 anni, lui 18  e mi avrebbero probabilmente reclusa in casa con la cintura di castità e il cilicio


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> del mio primo ragazzo i miei non sanno nulla  anche perchè avevo 14 anni, lui 18  e mi avrebbero probabilmente reclusa in casa con la cintura di castità e il cilicio


Non vi sentivate al telefono?
Io avevo 17 anni quando ho conosciuto quel ragazzo, lui un anno più di me. Ma comunque per mio padre "non era il caso", diciamo così. Per lui dovevi essere una suora laica fino ai 20 anni e poi trovartene uno possibilmente per tutta la vita.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non vi sentivate al telefono?
> Io avevo 17 anni quando ho conosciuto quel ragazzo, lui un anno più di me. Ma comunque per mio padre "non era il caso", diciamo così. Per lui dovevi essere una suora laica fino ai 20 anni e poi trovartene uno possibilmente per tutta la vita.


no, assolutamente... ci vedevamo cmq tutti i giorni, lui alle 17 usciva dal lavoro e fino alle 19 circa stavamo insieme 
ah beh mia mamma era una sostenitrice della verginità fino al matrimonio


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no, assolutamente... ci vedevamo cmq tutti i giorni, lui alle 17 usciva dal lavoro e fino alle 19 circa stavamo insieme
> ah beh mia mamma era una sostenitrice della verginità fino al matrimonio


Noi non ci vedevamo sempre, lui passava spesso a casa mia, per prortarmi poster o dischi, o i Cioè che mi perdevo io (questo avevamo e io rimpiango spesso tutto questo), ma come amico. Era un rapporto borderline, lui si confidava con me, ci raccontavamo le nostre cose, ma IO ero innamorata di lui. A lui piacevo solo fisicamente (fatto solo pomiciate, in realtà). Pensa che lui diceva che avrebbe fatto sesso completo solo con una ragazza di cui fosse stato veramente innamorato...


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Noi non ci vedevamo sempre, lui passava spesso a casa mia, per prortarmi poster o dischi, o i Cioè che mi perdevo io (questo avevamo e io rimpiango spesso tutto questo), ma come amico. Era un rapporto borderline, lui si confidava con me, ci raccontavamo le nostre cose, ma IO ero innamorata di lui. A lui piacevo solo fisicamente (fatto solo pomiciate, in realtà). Pensa che lui diceva che avrebbe fatto sesso completo solo con una ragazza di cui fosse stato veramente innamorato...


che tordo!


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> che tordo!


Effettivamente lo era. Volubile e inconsistente, non so cosa ci trovassi. Ma l'esperienza andava fatta. Ho voluto provarci fino alla fine.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Noi non ci vedevamo sempre, lui passava spesso a casa mia, per prortarmi poster o dischi, o i Cioè che mi perdevo io (questo avevamo e io rimpiango spesso tutto questo), ma come amico. Era un rapporto borderline, lui si confidava con me, ci raccontavamo le nostre cose, ma IO ero innamorata di lui. A lui piacevo solo fisicamente (fatto solo pomiciate, in realtà). Pensa che lui diceva che avrebbe fatto sesso completo solo con una ragazza di cui fosse stato veramente innamorato...


il tatto...   
invece tra me e il mio ragazzo ho sempre pensato che quello più coinvolto fosse lui, poi però le corna le ho prese io


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Noi non ci vedevamo sempre, lui passava spesso a casa mia, per prortarmi poster o dischi, o i Cioè che mi perdevo io (questo avevamo e io rimpiango spesso tutto questo), ma come amico. Era un rapporto borderline, lui si confidava con me, ci raccontavamo le nostre cose, ma IO ero innamorata di lui. A lui piacevo solo fisicamente (fatto solo pomiciate, in realtà). Pensa che lui diceva che avrebbe fatto sesso completo solo con una ragazza di cui fosse stato veramente innamorato...


Com'è che a me così non sono mai capitati? sembravano delle piovre!!! in 2 nanosecondi ti ritrovavi le mani ovunque!!! Ho dato delle sberle che solo a ricordarle sento male io per loro


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il tatto...
> invece tra me e il mio ragazzo ho sempre pensato che quello più coinvolto fosse lui, poi però le corna le ho prese io


Era un coglione. Le mie amiche, tutte in blocco, non lo sopportavano. Io lo difendevo a oltranza, correvo a ogni sua alzata di ditino.


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Com'è che a me così non sono mai capitati? sembravano delle piovre!!! in 2 nanosecondi ti ritrovavi le mani ovunque!!! Ho dato delle sberle che solo a ricordarle sento male io per loro


Ma quello a me è successo dopo. Da adolescente ero molto insicura e mi legavo a chi mi ignorava .


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Era un coglione. Le mie amiche, tutte in blocco, non lo sopportavano. Io lo difendevo a oltranza, correvo a ogni sua alzata di ditino.


chissà che ci vedevi in lui


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Com'è che a me così non sono mai capitati? sembravano delle piovre!!! in 2 nanosecondi ti ritrovavi le mani ovunque!!! Ho dato delle sberle che solo a ricordarle sento male io per loro


mi hai fatto tornare alla mente un mega ceffone che ho tirato ad uno... poverino


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> chissà che ci vedevi in lui


Ma che ne so. A un certo punto, forse proprio il fatto che non volesse stare con me. Io voelvo "conquistarlo".


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma che ne so. A un certo punto, forse proprio il fatto che non volesse stare con me. Io voelvo "conquistarlo".


ecco, quella è un difetto che non ho mai avuto, correre dietro a qualcuno... troppa fatica


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi hai fatto tornare alla mente un mega ceffone che ho tirato ad uno... poverino


 Se poi mi accorgevo che il loro unico fine era quello allora si che non li facevo neppure avvicinare!!! Che poi a ripensarci ora non era neppure colpa loro...l'ormoni a quell'età impazziscono


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ecco, quella è un difetto che non ho mai avuto, correre dietro a qualcuno... troppa fatica


Io magari per un pò ci provo...poi quando vedo che non è aria arrivederci...trovo da fare di meglio


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se poi mi accorgevo che il loro unico fine era quello allora si che non li facevo neppure avvicinare!!! Che poi a ripensarci ora non era neppure colpa loro...l'ormoni a quell'età impazziscono


lui aveva avuto un po' di fretta, mettiamola così, però ero io che ero suscettibile in quel periodo, diciamo che non se lo meritava così forte 
cmq lui aveva sui 22/23 anni eh... ero io quella piccola


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io magari per un pò ci provo...poi quando vedo che non è aria arrivederci...trovo da fare di meglio


no no, non ci provo neanche per 5 minuti


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lui aveva avuto un po' di fretta, mettiamola così, però ero io che ero suscettibile in quel periodo, diciamo che non se lo meritava così forte
> cmq lui aveva sui 22/23 anni eh... ero io quella piccola


e vabbè...lui era anche grandicello...


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, non ci provo neanche per 5 minuti


gattamorta


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, non ci provo neanche per 5 minuti


Dipende da quanto ci tengo, non mi comporto sempre uguale.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e vabbè...lui era anche grandicello...


eh appunto... non era giustificato dagli ormoni


ivanl ha detto:


> gattamorta


    no, gatta pigra


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto ci tengo, non mi comporto sempre uguale.


difficile che mi fissi sulle persone e "deve essere mio" è un pensiero che non mi è mai passato per la testa


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh appunto... non era giustificato dagli ormoni
> 
> no, gatta pigra
> 
> difficile che mi fissi sulle persone e "deve essere mio" è un pensiero che non mi è mai passato per la testa


noooo...quello mai neppure a me...non ne faccio una questione di essere brava a prendermi qualcuno...magari una persona però mi interessa più di altre, in quel caso allora prima di gettare la spugna provo...se poi ovviamente vedo che la cosa non è corrisposta me ne faccio una ragione e vado avanti.


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> difficile che mi fissi sulle persone e "deve essere mio" è un pensiero che non mi è mai passato per la testa


Io questo distacco non sono mai riuscita ad averlo, da ragazza. Invidiavo le amiche che ci riuscivano.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io questo distacco non sono mai riuscita ad averlo, da ragazza. Invidiavo le amiche che ci riuscivano.


io di mio non sono una espansiva, ho sempre un po' il freno a mano tirato, sono parecchio diffidente e malfidata, sarà per quello


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Che domande. Splendida, ovvio


Ovvio ....


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io son profondamente convinta di aver buttato nel cesso la mia adolescenza.
> Rinasco mi faccio di gran canne, mi riempio di tatuaggi e faccio sega a scuola..dandola allegramente via quando capita…


Puoi cominciare anche adesso, magari già dall'ultimo proposito


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Libertina.


Ma tu non sei ancora uscita alll'adolescenza


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io son profondamente convinta di aver buttato nel cesso la mia adolescenza.
> Rinasco mi faccio di gran canne, mi riempio di tatuaggi e faccio sega a scuola..dandola allegramente via quando capita…


Non necessariamente devi rinascere per fare le stesse cose.
A parte bigiare, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I tatuaggi quando ero una ragazzina io li avevano solo gli ex galeotti
> Ho bigiato tante di quelle volte ..che riesco a fare la firma falsa di mia mamma ancora adesso....


Va beh, ma bigiato è la prassi. Era, quando non c'era il registro elettronico.


----------



## patroclo (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io ero un persona molto, ma molto diversa.
> Molto timido
> Arrossivo per un nulla
> Figuriamoci con le ragazze, impossibile approcciarle, anche se ero carino, piacevo.
> ...


Facevo uno sport dove mi mancavano circa 20 kg per essere in linea con la squadra...ma ero un po' come il "calabrone", non lo sapevo e giocavo di brutto brutto brutto


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Facevo uno sport dove mi mancavano circa 20 kg per essere in linea con la squadra...ma ero un po' come il "calabrone", non lo sapevo e giocavo di brutto brutto brutto


----------



## patroclo (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


adolescente tutta ciccia e brufoli?

...io avevo solo i secondi


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> adolescente tutta ciccia e brufoli?
> 
> ...io avevo solo i secondi


né l'uno né l'altro, ma attenzione perenne a quello che mangiavo (e all'epoca non avevo i problemi che ho ora) e km e km sulla bici


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> adolescente tutta ciccia e brufoli?
> 
> ...io avevo solo i secondi


Anch'io


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Anch'io


bene, ve li meritavate tutti


----------



## patroclo (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> bene, ve li meritavate tutti


che frase da "brutta persona" ...vabbè ti perdono


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> che frase da "brutta persona" ...vabbè ti perdono


Sono una persona orribile 
Ma voi ve li meritavate 
E io mi meritavo un metabolismo veloce


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono una persona orribile
> Ma voi ve li meritavate
> E io mi meritavo un metabolismo veloce


Si ma i brufoli spariscono, la ciccia rimane


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si ma i brufoli spariscono, la ciccia rimane


 stai attento


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> stai attento


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


>


Io non sto ridendo


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non sto ridendo


Io si


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io si


Me ne ricorderò 
Sappilo


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

C'era chi mi diceva "sallo"


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

Mia madre mi menava spesso.
Per motivi futili.
Finché un giorno le dissi: continua pure a picchiarmi, tanto non sento più niente.
Da quel giorno smise.

Ancora oggi prova vergogna.

Questo non l'avevo raccontato


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mia madre mi menava spesso.
> Per motivi futili.
> Finché un giorno le dissi: continua pure a picchiarmi, tanto non sento più niente.
> Da quel giorno smise.
> ...


Io invece ero così buona che non ho mai preso una sberla dai miei genitori, ero la figlia modello, studiosa, educata, aiutavo in casa, in parole povere noioisa… crescendo sono migliorata


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io invece ero così buona che non ho mai preso una sberla dai miei genitori, ero la figlia modello, studiosa, educata, aiutavo in casa, in parole povere noioisa… crescendo sono migliorata


Io il contrario ..adesso rasento la santità...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io il contrario ..adesso rasento la santità...


Prima o poi tocca a tutti…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mia madre mi menava spesso.
> Per motivi futili.
> Finché un giorno le dissi: continua pure a picchiarmi, tanto non sento più niente.
> Da quel giorno smise.
> ...


Ma quando eri piccolo immagino ..
Che è ancora peggio...
Io ora non riuscirei a picchiare mio figlio che ha 15 anni...
Si difenderebbe..
È almeno 30 cm più alto di me ..
Ho provato il mese scorso a prenderlo a ciabattate...ma si è difeso...


----------



## Ulisse (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> .... siete stati?


Studioso il minimo indispensabile. Mi bastava seguire in classe per nn avere problemi.
Genitori permissivi il giusto che hanno sempre riempito la casa di libri e fumetti che mi hanno aiutato...faccio lo stesso con mio figlio ma io ho la concorrenza del tablet e palystation...

Della mia adolescenza ricordo con tanto affetto la mia prof di matematica. 
La rispettavo più di tutti e mi ha inculcato la passione per la materia proponendomi spesso cose al di fuori del programma.
Mi ha fatto piacere, come poche cose nella vita, quando, in pensione, mi ha rintracciato per sapere cosa facessi e che studi avessi poi fatto.
Fu contenta e quando mi disse...ero sicura di questo... mi fece venire la pelle d'oca.
Poi si trasferì lontano con i figli perché vecchia e malata. Mi è dispiaciuto perderne i contatti e saperla morta.
Una grande insegnante ed un'ancora più grande donna.


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Studioso il minimo indispensabile. Mi bastava seguire in classe per nn avere problemi.
> Genitori permissivi il giusto che hanno sempre riempito la casa di libri e fumetti che mi hanno aiutato...faccio lo stesso con mio figlio ma io ho la concorrenza del tablet e palystation...
> 
> Della mia adolescenza ricordo con tanto affetto la mia prof di matematica.
> ...


I miei insegnanti invece non ebbero mai stima di me.
Dissero che non ero adatto ad un liceo.
Che non ero adatto ad una università. 
Invece l'ho messa nel k a tutti  ed erano loro che non capivano un c.
Spero il peggio per loro


----------



## Ulisse (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> I miei insegnanti invece non ebbero mai stima di me.
> Dissero che non ero adatto ad un liceo.
> Che non ero adatto ad una università.
> Invece l'ho messa nel k a tutti  ed erano loro che non capivano un c.
> Spero il peggio per loro


Sono stato fortunato.
Mi ha sempre trattato benissimo e spronato anche facendomi andare a casa sua per approfondimenti.
Non è stato gratis eh....gli altri alunni notavano questa piccola preferenza e nn perdevano occasione per farmela pagare.
Oggi, si chiamerebbe bullismo e scatenerebbe un putiferio nella scuola...
All'epoca,  si liquidò tutto come le solite ragazzate.


----------



## ivanl (21 Luglio 2022)

Io per qualche tempo andai a casa della prof di filosofia che non si capacitava che prendessi 6 quando avevo 8 e 9 in tutto il resto...della filosofia non mi fregava nulla, ci andavo solo perchè era gnocca e speravo che succedesse qualcosa tra noi


----------



## Ulisse (21 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io per qualche tempo andai a casa della prof di filosofia che non si capacitava che prendessi 6 quando avevo 8 e 9 in tutto il resto...della filosofia non mi fregava nulla, ci andavo solo perchè era gnocca e speravo che succedesse qualcosa tra noi


6 striminzito in italiano e 9 in matematica.
Ricordo anche qualche interrogazione di storia con 3 perchéo rifiutai di studiarla.
Tanto stavo in rottura con lei che un anno mi rimandò a settembre anche se numericamente i voti non erano da insufficienza piena.
Ricordo la rabbia quando altri furono graziati con delle insufficienze ed io no.
In casa calò il disonore e mi fece passare la peggiore estate della mia vita.
Però fu una bella lezione.

Sulle aspettative sessuali delle ripetizioni, all'epoca ho preso una delle mie prime grosse delusioni.
Mi hanno fregato tutti quei film con la Fenech 
Ti capisco


----------



## omicron (21 Luglio 2022)

i miei prof erano dei cessi, brutti, stronzi e antipatici, mai avuto desideri nei loro confronti


----------

